# Imus/majority/minority and language police



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't pass up an opportunity to take a swing at political correctness gone awry. Of course political correctness in itself is a manifestation of society gone awry.

I found Imus's bungle on video, but no matter how loud I turned it the hot potatoes in his mouth kept me from understanding him. That or he has had a stroke. I can't find a text version so I'm at a loss of what he said. Still I have an opinion about this whole brouhaha .

Everyone quakes in fear of making a verbal slip. This is one of my pet peeves that people are judged by a word or two, when it does not reflect their overall values. I don't listen to Imus, I don't much care for Imus, and I think he says things just to get a rise out of people. I don't know his values, and I am not going to make an opinion about him on little to no evidence. However, I will come to his defense because of the inequity in which he is being judged. Compare him to Rossie O'Donell who blurts our racist remarks about Asians and other minorities. How about Roseanne? OK, lets not be prejudice and start forming opinions about fat women and big mouths.

Then there is the greatest hypocrisy of all. Al Sharpton judging Imus. Al Sharpton has built his career on race baiting. Now liberals will tell you that minorities can not be racist, because they do not have the power to implement their views. Oh, they don't???? It looks like Al Sharpton is getting Imus canned. I would say he is implementing his racist views. That attitude also manifests itself in how liberals look at Iraq and terrorists. They seen prisoners in abu gharaib as victims. Everyone is a victim to them, except mean old bully United States. Why is this happening? The answer is liberal media and societal conditioning.

This whole thing is very controversial and I will bet few people will have the nerve to agree with me. Do you know why? Because society has conditioned people. Like Pavlove's dog drooling when he rang a bell, there are simple words and sometimes phrases that will make people who do no know you turn on you instantly. People who grew up with Sesame Street were conditioned in front of their television each day. That little sponge between their ears was taking for gospel everything Kermit and Miss. Piggy said, and that is just one example. While mom and dad were working Sesame Street became the parental advisor to millions.

There are two old conflicting values, one often passed down by mothers, the other by fathers. For you liberals I am sure that is sexist. One is an attempt by your mother to have you be more forgiving of people. Not bad. The other is an attempt by your father to instill moral judgment in you. Not bad. How often have you heard people say "if you can't say something nice about someone, don't say anything at all"? How often have you heard people say " if you don't stand for something you will fall for anything"? At fist glance they both appear to have value, but the fist asks you to not speak of any wrongdoing. With that attitude how long will it be before groups like Man Boy Love Association become legitimate? Is mom's values winning out because of all the divources and there are no male influence in many families?

The real question is are you a sheep or an individual. You either follow blindly, or you think for yourself. If we indead believe in equality is it not currently being ignored? I do not understand why it is ok for Sharpton, and Rossie, but not Imus. Why the inequity? They are either all wrong or all ok, but you can't have it both ways and be fair can you?

OK, I have on my hate proof vest, so who will throw the first stone?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> *The show script in question:*
> 
> Here's how it went again, this mean discussion among four white men. Imus started it:
> "That's some rough girls from Rutgers. Man, they got tattoos," he said.
> ...


This is what i believe is the script. I cross referenced it with several sources of what the script said to make sure it was true.

I don't care who you are or what your political affiliation is. You can't spew out this kind of crap in normal conversation much less a talk show. Imus should be fired uke:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

What about the black rappers, some of the stuff they spew would make Imus sound like a sunday school teacher.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This didn't go as I expected. God, I am getting attached to you guys. 
First , Norm
I don't know if I would fire Imus, but whatever we do everyone should be held to the same standards. I look at Imus and guess he is just an old fool who don't know what he is saying. I guess I am ignorant also of some of the terms he used. I don't understand what they mean. I wonder if he did. I suppose the younger generation does, but I got lost. 
adokken, first off word sure doesn't want me to type your name correct. Second, I am so surprised and happy with your response. You do see the inequity in the situation. I knew you would, but I misjudged in thinking you wouldn't acknowledge it. After your statement of some people hating democrats so bad they will not listen, I thought that perhaps you hated conservatives so much you wouldn't listen. Please accept my sincere apologies for that misjudgment of you. 
What I expected to be a knock down drag out attack has been a refreshing surprise. Thank you both. I knew I wouldn't win a popularity contest with my post, but I just felt that for the sake of fairness to all it had to be said.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> By Jon Hurdle
> NEW BRUNSWICK, New Jersey (Reuters) - The Rutgers University women's basketball team slammed Don Imus on Tuesday but plans to meet with the U.S. radio personality suspended for two weeks for calling them "nappy-headed hos."
> Public apologies by Imus for his remarks, widely condemned as racially provocative and sexist, have been coolly received by black leaders who have called for a boycott of sponsors of his popular show and for him to be fired.
> The predominantly black team will meet privately with Imus to discuss his comments, and members were noncommittal on the suspension or calls for his ouster. Rutgers Athletics Director Robert Mulcahy said the players can play a part in the U.S. debate about racism.
> ...


OK, the second time around it is sinking in. I was pleased to notice in the article that they did bring up the degrading remarks by rap musicians. 
Even if Imus is old he should have half a brain. Still, I stand by my view of treating them all equally. Punish them or ignore them, but treat everyone equally. If we don't we make a sham of equality.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Without question, hypocrisy is in full bloom when the likes of Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson get involved with just about everything. Personally I could care less if Imus is run out of town. Just like most rappers he is a garbage mouth. I treat them all equally, I don't listen to any of them. I won't defend Imus because bad behavior by someone else does not make bad behavior by another okay. That's playing the old but he did it excuse.
Having said that I do understand what you are saying and it is very tempting to side with Imus simply because of who is going after him.

The real hypocrisy here is that people who tune in Imus, his kind and the foul mouth rappers are expecting and probable want to hear the gutter talk they spew out. Yet it is these same people that jump up and down if the color line is crossed by bad behavior that they consider their own domain. Then there is that group in society that constantly complains that our youth are having their minds warped and filled with filth. But this same group remains stone silent if the bad behavior is coming from different color than their own. It is not just Imus and rappers that are exposing our youth to this garbage but a large portion of society itself. There is plenty of hypocrisy to go around in all sectors.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep and old Al refused to come on Imus' show. Wonder why, really?
Sharpton is a goof-ball and even a lot of folks that follow him are often offended by his mouth. He speaks mainly for himself, especially when he rants!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The real mistake for Imus was making an appearance on Sharpton's show. He should have just gone on the show, apologized, said that he crossed the line, and be done with it. Let Jesse and Al snort and paw the ground all they want ... an apology would have been sufficient. I suspect, though, that his pilgrimage to the Shrine of Sharpton this wasn't Imus' idea. My guess is that either the MSNBC crowd or CBS that told Imus that he must go kneel before the Sharpton altar.

*Al Sharpton is a liar and a bigot. He falsely accused Steven Pagones of rape and mutilation in the Tawana Brawley matter. He's never apologized. He incited murder at Freddie's Fashion Mart in Harlem while loudly denouncing white interlopers. No apology. Do you remember the Crown Heights Riot in New York? That's where Al Sharpton whipped a crowd into a four-day riot on rumors that a Jewish ambulance had failed to treat a young black at the scene of a disturbance after a car accident. There was Sharpton referring to "diamond merchants" shedding the "blood of innocent babies."  Diamond merchants? Code word for Jews. Apology? None. *

And this is the man that that fool John Kerry :eyeroll: calls the moral compass of the Democrat Party? And now what? Imus goes to Sharpton to apologize? uke:

And excuse me, but didn't I hear the words "Hymie Town" from Jesse Jackson?

Sharpton is really enjoying this. He has the limelight back from Barack Obama for a time. You'll soon see him posing for the cameras with the Rutgers team. He'll also be demanding meetings with CBS and MSNBC. Ride the wave.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Personally being a coach, if someone said that about my kids i don't care how old they are they better get the hell outta town.

Your probably right plainsman he is probably just an old coot spouting off. He still needs to be clocked in the mouth i think. You don't say that crap about young girls especially on national tv. It has nothing to do with race.

Unless your al sharpton uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am really surprised that most of the people interviewed on the Sean Hannity show agree with most of us. Even the liberals were mostly in agreement. They think Imus's comments were stupid but that others should be held to the same standards. They also felt that the people currently judging him do not have that right. What's going to happen with so many people agreeing. I suppose the alarm will go off any second now and I will wake up.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Imus' fate should be decided by those 10 girls to whom he referred in his tasteless comments, and ONLY those girls! It appears that he was lead to this comment by those around him. I'm not excusing his words, just saying that there were those who seemed to make equally disparaging remarks during the same time period. Unfortunately for us all, those girls will have little or nothing to do with the final outcome. Burl


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Bobm, I have been waiting for all this to be brought up. I am from Upstate NY. But I worked in Brooklyn from 1988 to 1993 for the phone company. I worked in Crown Heights, Bed/Stuy and Williamsburg. He is lower than crap. After this happened and after a young Jewish Kid was stabbed and killed retaliation. (The kid who was caught for this had the knife with the kid's blood on it and his money) This kid was found innocent. More so in fear of what the community might do. But I digress, after all this, Sharpton, the lard a$$ed bigot, leads (best as I can describe) riots in the streets. He calls them protests. I worked in that area for 5 years. The phone company considers that a 2 man area because of the crime. I was comfortable there. A lot of times I worked by my self. Well one of his riots passed by a building I was working behind and some sort of glass just so happen to "fall" from the building. I ended up getting 55 stitches to close my forehead up. I worked in that area for 5 years and made a lot of friends. Some days I would be the only white person I saw in that area. I don't care. I don't see color. Never have. But when people like Sharpton open their big fat traps any walls that were knocked down are rebuilt. It is a shame. He is a disgrace not to the whites or blacks but to humanity! Shame on him. I am not a fan of Imus but he is even more of an idiot than I once gave him credit for. What did he expect going on Sharpton's show? I heard some excerpts from the show. First Sharpton is an illiterate ***. Second, it turned into exactly what Sharpton wanted, a lynch mob. I don't condone what Imus said. But he picked the wrong venue to explain himself.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

This whole issue is so stupid it makes my head ache. In NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM should the team be doing anything. This should be left up to the Athletic Director, Coaches, and Adminstration at Rutgers.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I simply find it hard to take everything Imus says too seriously ... ESPECIALLY if one understands:

WHO Imus is

WHAT Imus Does

WHY Imus Does it.

Imus is an entertainer ... much like Rush Limbaugh in many ways ...

Imus uses current day news and Pop Culture and (in this case) Minority Culture to achieve an end in that regard.

As Imus himself said to Al Sharpten,

"Sometimes we step way over the line and some other times we step way, way over the line, we try to be funny" <---not 100% accurate quote, but very close for our purposes here.

Imus is one of the original "Shock Jocks" and he does this sort of stuff all the time to varying degrees. In my opinion (at least) I don't see it as something he embraces, meaning racim harbored in his character ... it's simply what he does as a part of his "Schtick" behind the Microphone ... Imus takes what he sees and hears in this society we live in and he finds ways to make entertainment value out of it ... and that's it.

Did he step way, way over the line? Should he experience some backlash? Maybe so ...

But Imus certainly didn't say anything that hasn't been said in public many, many times by some folks in the minority community now taking offense ... Infact I believe the opposite is true, Imus simply re-used stuff we have all seen and heard from some portions of that same minority community recently ...

My point isn't to defend Imus per-say ... it's to simply point out that his stuff doesn't just appear out of "Thin Air", Imus reflects our own Society back at us.

Then again I could just be naive and dead wrong.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

You're right on the money DD. Imus is a shock jock, that's his job. Did he step over the line? Maybe, but only because he's white. If a black man said this, would it be a big deal on national TV? Not likely. Why do you have to be white to be a racist? It seems it only works one way...

I'm sorry if my "Political incorrectness" offends anyone. I don't think of myself as a racist, but the minorities are sometimes easily offended and seem to be hypocritical.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

DecoyDummy, I think we are both in agreement on this and both said pretty much the same thing.......... just in a different manner.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

As I went to work this morning I continued to think this through a bit.

The probelm Imus and others like him have is the potential (as in this case) to say something that can clearly appear to be an "Attack" on specific and identifiable individuals who are completely innocent of any interest in Don Imus, his show or anything else to do with him.

Imus implemented his "Schtick" while looking at a video of very specific and easily identifiable young female basketball players. That was his biggest error (considering who Imus is.)

Translation ... Personal Attack.

Society is more tempered to general commentary, even racist sounding commentary, aimed at groups but "No One In Particular."

I'd say Imus owes those girls an apology and an explaination of Who he is, What he does and Why he does it ... and hoping the girls will forgive his mental lapse in using them (as identifiable individuals) the way he did. I don't think Imus owes any one else anything, least of all the likes of Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson.


----------



## bagsmasher (Mar 2, 2007)

all the gals had to say would have been "Imus who"


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

bagsmasher

And that would be the "back burner" point here.

Imus has had a diminishing audience for years ... had the news media not brought this to the fore front nearly no one would even know about it.

I sure as hell wouldn't have.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No kidding he is the most boring "personality" on earth. I'm really surprised anyone heard his comments


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I was actually surprised that he was still on the air, And the Duke boys were finally found not quilty, if those two hookers had been white it would never gone this far.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

adokken said:


> the Duke boys were finally found not quilty, if those two hookers had been white it would never gone this far.


You're absolutely right, it wouldn't have gone this far, at least not in the media. But the sad part is, this crooked DA would have still pushed for prosecution like he did for personal gain and three innocent boys would have gone to prison for something they didn't do. At least in this instance the media frenzy did some good. That may not have been the media's original intention with the story but thankfully it ended that way.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's basically up to his boss as to whether or not he should be fired. If that is what they want their network to portray then he should remain but if the advertisors pull out and the polls start to drop then he would be history. I do not care for the man myself and therefore do not listen to him. I totally disagree with what he said and in my opinion he should be fired. Al Sharpton has every right to confront Imus on this issue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I look at Imus and Sharpton and compare them to the old cliché "the blind leading the blind", only in this case it is the bigot leading the bigot. Sharpton may have a right, but by doing so he makes himself a hypocrite of hypocrites. If that's what he wants to be both he and the reverend Jackson are reaching the pinnacle.

It's reverend Sharpton to isn't it??? Just what seminary did these two graduate from? I can't remember what church they are pastors at either. I my memory failing me??????????????????????????

Do they have a right to question? Sure they do, but Benedict Arnold would have the right to question any persons patriotism also. The real question is have they maintained the non racist integrity to judge. No!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Both of these men have grown up with racism. They know what racism is and have both experienced it many times. I respect these men for that very fact. What Imus said was racism and sexism rolled into one so neither Jackson nor Sharpton needs to defend themselves based on this issue. I'm suprised that you guys jump all over them and attack their credibility on this issue instead of focusing on the issue but then again it suprises me not! :eyeroll:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It has been said a few times before. They are attacking an individual that said something that you hear every day on the radio in song lyrics. Yes, Imus singled out a female basketball team. Rappers, black (it's not African American, it's black) or white talk about women like that in general. If you are going to single out an individual for these comments you better go after the rest of them. If we are a society that doesn't see color, then treat every individual the same for their comments or actions.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like it's good bye for Don...unless Sirius Radio picks him up to go with Howard Stern

--

CBS fires Don Imus from radio show 
By Associated Press

Story Updated: Apr 12, 2007 at 2:03 PM PDT 
NEW YORK (AP) - CBS fired Don Imus from his radio show Thursday, the finale to a stunning fall for one of the nation's most prominent broadcasters.

Imus initially was given a two-week suspension, to start Monday, for calling the Rutgers women's basketball team "nappy-headed hos" on the air last week, but outrage continued to grow and advertisers bolted from his programs.

"There has been much discussion of the effect language like this has on our young people, particularly young women of color trying to make their way in this society," CBS President and Chief Executive Officer Leslie Moonves said in announcing the decision. "That consideration has weighed most heavily on our minds as we made our decision."

Rutgers women's basketball team spokeswoman Stacey Brann said the team did not have an immediate comment on Imus' firing but would be issuing a statement later Thursday evening.

Time Magazine once named the cantankerous broadcaster as one of the 25 Most Influential People in America, and he was a member of the National Broadcaster Hall of Fame.

But Imus found himself at the center of a storm after his comments. Protests ensued, and one by one, sponsors pulled their ads from Imus' show. On Wednesday, MSNBC dropped the simulcast of Imus' show.

The Rev. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson met with Moonves to advocate Imus' removal, promising a rally outside CBS headquarters Saturday and an effort to persuade more advertisers to abandon Imus.

Sumner Redstone, chairman of the CBS Corp. board and its chief stockholder, told Newsweek that he had expected Moonves to "do the right thing," although it wasn't clear what he thought that was.

The news came down in the middle of Imus' Radiothon, which has raised more than $40 million since 1990 for good causes. The Radiothon had raised more than $1.3 million Thursday before Imus learned that he lost his job.

"This may be our last Radiothon, so we need to raise about $100 million," Imus cracked at the start of the event.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ok, since Sharpton and Jackson got his *** removed, then they need to pony up their time and effort and volunteer to raise money for the kids......not them, they are too busy supporting their own race. hypocrities!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been paying more attention to what you fellows say. I see we even define our emotions differently. It's our way of thinking that gives us different viewpoints.



> Both of these men have grown up with racism. They know what racism is and have both experienced it many times. I respect these men for that very fact.


Myself I would define what I feel for someone who suffers racism as sympathy. I certainly wouldn't call it respect, because some of our worst criminals have been abused, or faced some form of social injustice. No, for me that's not respect it is sympathy.

I have always looked at respect as something you automatically give someone unless they do something bad to destroy that respect. Some earn higher degrees of respect. A man that steps in and puts himself on the line to save another person from a beating earns my respect. A man who speaks up in defense of a meek person earns my respect.

I agree that what Imus said was sexist and racist. I don't like Imus, and if criticized by people with a clean slate of their own fine. I just hate hypocrisy. It's like Hitler scolding Sadam.



> I'm suprised that you guys jump all over them and attack their credibility on this issue instead of focusing on the issue


I think we are criticizing all three. It looks to me like Curly, Moe, and Larry scolding each other.



> but then again it suprises me not! :eyeroll:


You have a good heart Rooster, and I understand what your saying, but I am surprised you don't understand our viewpoint rather than think it is just because we are bad people. :justanangel:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Imus' remarks were stupid and they reflect his stupidity, but it has brought up interesting perspectives from the black side. Again, written by a black reporter.

Great points IMO. No one should use these terms.

If we call ourselves nappy heads, why should Imus be fired for saying the same? 
04/12/07 
Roosevelt Wright, Jr. 
Email this story to a friend

The controversy over a recent statement by radio DJ Don Imus in which he described the players on the Rutgers basketball team as "nappy headed hoes" should be a wake up call to African-Americans; not against Don Imus but to reflect on the image we project to all of America.

The reference came as he talked on his early morning show making comments about The Rutgers team which played Tennessee. The context of the comment was that the Rutgers team was being described as a tough set of girls who looked ferocious as opposed to the cute girls of Tennessee. Imus said the Rutgers girls had tattoos, looked tough and were "nappy headed hoes." He described the Tennessee girls as "Wannabees" and Rutgers girls as "********" using terms straight out of Spike Lee's Movie, "Do the right thing."

One of the girls on the Rutgers team is the daughter of The Reverend Al Sharpton. He took offense to the comment and thus began the movement to get rid of Imus for his comment. We don't defend Imus. By his own admission the statement was in bad taste and not appropriate for use on a nationally syndicated radio and television broadcast.

In a larger sense however, our community should be concerned about the image that we project to the rest of America. It must be confusing to whites to see us refer to each other as ******, hos, and *****es then want whites who make the same references fired.

Last year a rap group received an Academy Award for a song that promoted pimps in the hood. Hip Hop artists receive Grammy awards for producing songs that refer to women as hos, *****es and ******. We support them by purchasing their music by the millions of copies.

Even the NAACP gives image awards to groups that produce negative images of our people. In 1994 Tupac Shaku was nominated for an image award despite charges of sexual abuse against a woman. R. Kelly was nominated for the image he projects although he was facing charges of child pornography in 2004.

There are some in our community who feel we have an inherited right to call each other ******, nappy heads and hos, but other people don't. In their mode of thinking, we can call ourselves *****es and hos, but whites who call us the same thing should be fired, expelled or suspended. The problem is that the terms *****, nappy head, ***** and hoe have become intertwined into the language of the hip hop generation through the entertainment industry. Black Entertainment Television promotes it. Black Radio promotes, and the Grammy Awards salutes it. It has become socially accepted among many of the young. There is even a famous rap group called Nappy Headz (They sing about how to stage robberies and steal cars). The Fugees have another famous song called "The Nappy Heads."

On television, radio, movies and in our music we refer to ourselves as ******, nappy heads, *****es and hoes. All of the terms are used so frequently in the underground culture that they are now in the dictionary.

There was a time when black folks talked to each other in their parties, neighborhoods and radio stations and used terms to each other that represented camaraderie and family. There was nobody else there but us. It was family talk between brothers and sisters.

Everything today is integrated. We never talk just to each other anymore. Neighborhoods are integrated. Our music is integrated. Schools are integrated. Relationships are integrated. There many young whites who see themselves as ******, *****es, hos and nappy heads. We don't have a single place where we can safely call ourselves hos, *****es and ****** and whites are not around. If we say it, they want to say it too. If we don't want them to say it, then we should not say it either.

If we want people like Don Imus fired for calling us what we call ourselves; then there is something wrong with that picture.

Don Imus put his foot in his mouth. It was really dumb and insulting. However, it is just as insulting when we say the same things about ourselves.

We should be angry with Don Imus. However, we should also be angry with anyone: black or white, conservative or reactionary, old school or new school who supports the use of derogatory terms to describe any race. That also means being angry with Blacks who refer to Jews and Hymmies, Chinese and ******, Italians and ***** and whites as *******, trailer trash and crackers.

We do not have exclusive rights at self-degradation. If we don't want others to refer to us as "******, nappy heads, *****es, and hos" then let's clean up our own act before we get so self righteous that we want others fired for saying what we say about ourselves.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's another article from the same paper as the above story... All I ask is that society be held to the same standard...wishful thinking I know. Keep in mind this is from a black reporter as well. I don't know if Imus' should be given a pass...more like everyone else is held to a standard too.

Posted: Thu Apr 12, 2007 4:45 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

www.monroefreepress.com

Until Dave Chappelle and Other Blacks Give Apologies, Don Imus Should Be Given a Pass 

04/12/07 
Robert Kenneth Wright 
Email this story to a friend

You know what? If Al Sharpton didn't have a perm in his head, I'd probably call him a Nappy Head! Now ask me to resign.

I get so irritated seeing Sharpton and Jesse Jackson roll around the country scrutinizing white people, almost carrying the big stick "Do Right White People". Its like white people fear these two men. In my book, they are the real racists of our country because no one else stirs up racism like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.

Don Imus, an MSNBC morning talk show host, was recently scrutinized by the Sharpton/Jackson team for calling a group of female basketball players "Nappy Headed Ho's". They are calling for his resignation from his post at the television station.

Don Imus, though I'm not a fan, deserves just as much right to call Black females "nappy headed hos'", as any hip hop rapper, black comedian, or black entertainment mogul on the scene. Though it be derogatory, it's free speech. Its so hypocritical to attack a white man with so much vigor when he makes jokes that may be perceived as racist remarks.

This comes to past almost two months after the nightclub incident where white comedian Michael "Frazier" Richards called a Black patron a ******. Once again, Al Sharpton and his clan staged protests to get Richards scrutinized.

And when did we get to the point that anyone who ****** off Al Sharpton has to immediately run to his little radio show and apologize to him? WHO IS AL SHARPTON....But a ***** with a perm running around the country calling every white man a racist bigot?

Immediately following the Michael Richards incident, they tried to ban anyone from saying ****** in their club, including Black comedian Damon Wayans. But since, many noted Black comedians have been interviewed about their use of the word and they have responded in protest to their own scrutiny. Their response is that no one is going to tell them what they can and can't say on the stage.

But you don't see Al Sharpton with Dave Chappelle on his talk show for calling black people *******, or picking fun at blacks. In his comedy central show television show, "The Chappelle Show", he was paid $50 million to call Black people *******. And the crowd laughed. No apologies. No Al Sharpton. No Jesse Jackson.

Its strange that a white man can pay a black man millions of dollars to call Black people *******, but he can't do so himself without being called a racist bigot.

The only time any Black man really took the issue to heart and really came up with an educated logical solution to Black peoples problems was Bill Cosby. But when he talked down on Black people and suggested that they scrutinize themselves first....before they blamed the white man, he was perceived as a conservative Uncle Tom. Why didn't Al Sharpton join Bill's bandwagon to tell Black mothers to get off welfare and stop paying $200 for their kid's shoes, while they received free lunch at school? Where was Jesse Jackson? Why wasn't he PUSHing this idea around the country?

There are still some racist white people in our society. There are just as many racist black people in our society. But fair is fair. Saying "Nappy Headed Ho" is just as humiliating to black people if it is said by a white talk show host as it is by a black rapper. If you are not going to attack the black rapper with the same vigor as you do the white talk show host, you don't have a case....perm head!

Back to top


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Now those 2 last posts are some of the BEST responses to this whole sad incident I've yet to see...

It's about time we actually have some media types calling a spade a spade without regard to policitical (in)correctness.

Ryan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll take issues that have been beat to death for 200 Alex.

Sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There's a winner. What do we have for Norm behind door number two Vana.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The sad part about this issue is that Don Imus on his Ranch in New Mexico has been taking in children with terminal cancer for years and trying to make a happier time for them, ironically he has as many black children as white, and he said when one dies he goes to the funeral, and he does not go by color. Can you imagine Al Sharpton or these foul mouthed black rappers doing as much for either black or white children.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree adokken, and I'll say it again - isn't it a shame the world judges men by a word or two and not what is in their heart.


----------

